# Thin Red Line plates



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

The thin red line stickers and plates are out for those of us in the fire service and EMS. Would any of you gig someone for having a thin red line plate :?:


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

Last I knew having a thin red line sticker or plate wasn't illegal. Now if you are displaying this plate instead of or in place of the RMV plates, then the type of citation would depend on you and your attitude.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

i had one on for a while, think its under my seat now, the sticker is enough.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

If the thin red line plates aren't legal, are the thin blue line plates legal?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

badogg88";p="67226 said:


> If the thin red line plates aren't legal, are the thin blue line plates legal?


8O #-o

The part that I don't think people are understanding that they MUST (per MGL) display a front number plate (issued by the RMV) if two were provided when the vehicle was registered.

The only question about 'legality' is if your registration plate provided by the RMV is is properly displayed on the front of your vehicle.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

God damn sparkies......always following our stuff. :lol:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

LOL Southside. 
Rant on:
I know a lot of firefighters and have never seen them with these plates. I have only seen one on a car and the kid has it on his 94' crown vic with a $3.2 million strobe,LED combo and scanner packege from Galls and ironicly is not a firefighter.....he just goes to NSCC. :roll: 

They are just one more way these whackers can say hey look at me I am not a firefighter but if I collect enough whacker points I can be. Not like the red lights and 300 IAFF and Mass Call/Vol stickers didnt already annouce it. :roll: 

Whackers degrade firefighting so much. There is nothing that looks worse than 13 fat guys with no teeth and 7 radios on a fire scene standing outside the fire line sometimes with bunker pants on, but trying to get in by showing the badge they had made to the cops.They all want to get in so people will think they are a firefighter and they can take a picture cause fire excites them....... 

Then when they dont get in they start giveing there "professional" assclown opinion to any lemming that will listen to them outside. Bahhhhhhhhh :x 

Dont get me wrong, there is a differance between some that is a fire buff and likes the job because of the history and traditions passed down and a respect for the men that were doing this job when they were in diapers. And then there are your whackers........as mentionend above.
Rant Off.

Then you have your fire chiefs...........but that is another rant!


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

First came Cookie........then came Elmo! There's that blue before red theme again.....


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

stm4710 you could not be more right. I saw that all too often when I was working in Wmass.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

WOW the ULTIMATE WHACKERS!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

http://cms.firehouse.com/forums2/showthread.php?s=7b84006d547f21f587965233e36b845f&threadid=71167

I bet ya they all had thin red line plates.....


----------



## white85 (Nov 3, 2002)

Thin Red Line plates.. you have got to be kidding me! whatever just gives a reason for a stop :evil:


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

stm4710";p="67241 said:


> LOL Southside.
> Rant on:
> I know a lot of firefighters and have never seen them with these plates. I have only seen one on a car and the kid has it on his 94' crown vic with a $3.2 million strobe,LED combo and scanner packege from Galls and ironicly is not a firefighter.....he just goes to NSCC. :roll:


 Stm4710 I know the vehicle you speak of and lets just say that its on my radar :mrgreen:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh who gives a crap.... :lol: There are more serious violators than poeple with thin red line plates.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## tarc (May 4, 2005)

Don't forget the Thin Green Line plate, for our hard charging mall security officers.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

tarc";p="67640 said:


> Don't forget the Thin Green Line plate, for our hard charging mall security officers.


Negative, the Thin Green Line has been reserved by landscapers.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wolfman";p="67658 said:


> ...and we all know who gets the thin brown line plates!


 NEMLEC?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wolfman";p="67658 said:


> ...and we all know who gets the thin brown line plates!


UPS?


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

:L: :L: You win.


----------

